# Watercooled Tech-Station



## erocker (Jul 20, 2008)

So why not!  I need a little more oomph when it comes to benching, so I got myself a little water cooling setup.  The lower level of my tech-station is a perfect fit for one, here's what I've got going so far...

So here's what it looked like with a buch of hardware strapped to it.






I took off all the hardware and disassembled what I needed to.  Then I placed the water cooling hardware where I wanted it.  Here, I installed the radiator with "L" brackets.





Next I mounted the resevoir on one of the supports.  Just drilled the holes, added bolts, viola!





Installed the pump using the very handy (and sticky) foam pad.  The place I ordered everything from gave me 3/8" tubing instead of 1/2".  So I had to run to the local hardware store and found some horribly stiff 1/2" clear hose.  It will work for now, got everything together, added distilled water, the pump is priming and working beautifully!  I've got some silver Tygon on the way...






Parts used so far:
Swiftech MCP655 Pump
DTek Fuzion V2
Black ice GT Stealth 240-Xflow
Swiftech Micro Resevoir
2 x Yate Loon 120mm High Speed fans.

If I have the time tomorrow I may try hooking this thing up to my Q6600 for some benching.


----------



## zaqwsx (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice setup!! I like it!! You should shorten the hose from the pump to the rad unless it kinks.


----------



## erocker (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, the hose is all temporary, just making sure everything is working well.  It's really cheap hardware store stuff and it kinks when you look at it funny.  Tuesday I should have some Tygon silver antimicrobial tubing.  This is my first time doing any water cooling on a computer so your imput is very welcome!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

Bro, it's looking sweet! Glad your posting it and now I see the swivel res that you where telling me! Yeah, the cheap stuff from Home Depot isn't that great if your doing it all up as full... but it works great here.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2008)

Meh, I just use the cheap crap. So long as you properly plan your runs, it doesn't kink that much. Other than that, I find it does it's primary job of holding water just fine. lol.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 20, 2008)

good work , better than some brand water cool


----------



## t_ski (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.  I agree with the shorter tubing runs, like turning the res to face the pump and turning the pump on it's side so it goes into the rad.

Makes me want to post up pics of the techdeck I built for W/C.  I may just do that...


----------



## erocker (Jul 20, 2008)

I just have to make sure that nothing interfere's with the HDD rail on the top platform.  I'm also trying to still fit a dvd rom and PSU under there.

Here are a couple pics with the tech-station assembled.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

It's looking sweet man! now just have to wonder on what to use!!


----------



## rangerone766 (Jul 20, 2008)

just boil up some water and soften the ends of the 3/8 tubing. it will fit and you wont need hose clamps. 

i believe the swiftech pump is 7/16 fitting.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 20, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> just boil up some water and soften the ends of the 3/8 tubing. it will fit and you wont need hose clamps.
> 
> i believe the swiftech pump is 7/16 fitting.



I have personally mentioned it to both erocker and Cold....neither opted to try it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I have personally mentioned it to both erocker and Cold....neither opted to try it!



You have?!?! Where was I?!? lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> You have?!?! Where was I?!? lol



Space maybe, Im pretty sure it was mentioned, altho it was in about 2 weeks of a ton of info tho. Erocker said screw it and just got different tube!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Space maybe, Im pretty sure it was mentioned, altho it was in about 2 weeks of a ton of info tho. Erocker said screw it and just got different tube!



Damn, I was almost ready to go hunt it down also! lol.. Most likely did, but it being at 1am... i am just a zombie that knows how to type! lol


----------



## commandercup (Jul 22, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> just boil up some water and soften the ends of the 3/8 tubing. it will fit and you wont need hose clamps.
> 
> i believe the swiftech pump is 7/16 fitting.



does the same thing work with a hairdryer?

I already hooked up my loop and the tubing on the apogee drive is barely on... ( would barely pass the actual stub of the barb)

I should try heating it! 0_0


----------



## intel igent (Jul 22, 2008)

tubing run's could use some work and that RAD has got to go 

X-flow = :shadedshu

other than that


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2008)

Is the Quad ready to go , under the block I mean?


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2008)

What's wrong with the x-flow?  It seems to work well in the horizontal position and performs quite well...  I could always use suggestions though!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> What's wrong with the x-flow?  It seems to work well in the horizontal position and performs quite well...  I could always use suggestions though!



Dual pass rads cool much better than X-flow rads.


----------



## SerenadeRB (Jul 29, 2008)

My 2 cents:
All the Xflow is is the regular dual pass rad. with the center taken out so that it becomes 1 pass ... In the end it is ultimately less effective, even with low CFM fans.
-I believe Dtek Fuzion v2 is G 1/4 so you could improve efficiancy by using DD high flow 1/2" barbs.
I'd recommend 7/16" tubing as it fits quite snugly with 1/2 " barbs, and has little to no difference in performance than 1/2"..
Oh and try to use bigger fitting on the res ... like 5/8" . You want as much flow to your pump as possible!
Anything else lemme know 
~Eva


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 29, 2008)

Very nice tight runs you have there.


----------

